# pct thoughts?



## living good (May 4, 2011)

6ft 4in 225lbs workout on a regular basis 34yrs old done a couple cycles in the past but its been a few yrs, so im starting easy with a deca 300wk, win 100eod and test prop 100eod.... Im gonna go armidex .5dailey from day 1 till last pin then go clomid and nolva for 3-4 weeks. any input ive read about nolva and deca not being a good combo but if im waiting the 3 weeks from the last deca pin is this an ok set up???


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*living good* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

gotcha my bad


----------

